# help with beseler 23CII-XL



## nikon90s (Jul 6, 2003)

HI, I'm new to this forum but have been taking pics. for a long time, I'm now trying to set up my first darkroom.  I got a used Beseler 23CII-XL enlarger but I have to crank the lens all the way up to get the image even close to focus. I replaced the lens holder with a new one thinking the lens was in the wrong spot thinking that would fix my problem with out any luck.  Anyone have any words of wisdom to give me on how I can fix this?
Thanks for any help!!
Jason


----------



## e_ (Jul 6, 2003)

...welcome to the forum, Jason

First off, check what focal length the lens is (??)

(It might be set up for printing medium format negatives)

Cheers!



e_


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 6, 2003)

Would the focal length be 1:3.5 / 50?


----------



## e_ (Jul 6, 2003)

Hello again, Jason

Yes, this is the correct lens for printing 35mm format

Given that, here's a few other things to try -

* Is the lens plate in the correct way:  try reversing it. I'm not familiar with your model of enlarger but some makes feature this to effect an 80mm focal distance for medium format

* Is the lens plate screwed in too far:  try releasing the screws a few degrees

* Are there any coarse adjusters on the bellows: wind them down

* Look to see if there is a lever on the side of your enlarger (or an empty male/female socket where a lever should be, if it's missing) and adjust the focal length

Let us know how you get on...



e_


----------



## e_ (Jul 6, 2003)

..._a postscript_

I have spoken with an associate since my last post and mentioned your problem

He reports you have a very good enlarger - but built specifically for printing medium format (the "23" in 23CII-XL refers to 2" x 3" apparently)

You can, however, still print 35mm format and he offers the following suggestions:

* check your lens once again and ensure it is not 1:3.5/*105*

* being a condenser type enlarger, there will be some magnifying disks (a condenser head) inside the light box for medium format printing - these need to be changed to magnifiers for 35mm format (...or check to see if there is a lever to alter magnification, as referred to in *4 of my earlier post)

Parts for the Beseler are still available in the States and it's just a matter of ensuring the bits (all the above, plus negative holders, and etc) all match up

Hope this helps



e_

EDIT:  here's some useful links -

http://www.beselerphoto.com/Enlargers/enlargers.html

http://www.beselerphoto.com/Product_Catalog/product_catalog.html


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 7, 2003)

It is not a 1:3.5/105 lens. I will try and call beseler to see it I can get that part number to the 35mm film magnifiers.  I will also call the guy I got it from to see if he has one he forgot to give me.   Thanks for the help so far I will let you know what i find.
jason


----------



## Many Thunders (Nov 21, 2010)

nikon90s said:


> It is not a 1:3.5/105 lens. I will try and call beseler to see it I can get that part number to the 35mm film magnifiers. I will also call the guy I got it from to see if he has one he forgot to give me. Thanks for the help so far I will let you know what i find.
> jason


 
Howdy, I'm new to the forum.

I have two enlargers available for parts.  One is the Beseler 23CII XL!

This thing is literally sitting in my workshop.  I have posted it on ebay for parting out with no responses, yet.  If you can find out which part you need, contact me and I will make you a great deal.
Scott


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2010)

this thread was started 7 years ago,


----------

